# 165 honesuki



## big D (Jun 12, 2020)

Anyone have any input on a honesuki 165mm. Would I be better off with a 150mm? Just for mainly chickens and a few turkeys.
Thanks
D.


----------



## BillHanna (Jun 12, 2020)

What do you use, now?


----------



## big D (Jun 12, 2020)

Chicago cutlery steak knife, or boning knife..


----------



## big D (Jun 12, 2020)

use the 8 Inch chef knife a lot to part legs/ wings


----------



## zizirex (Jun 13, 2020)

have you considered a Garasuki? It's bigger and thicker.


----------



## big D (Jun 13, 2020)

zizirex said:


> have you considered a Garasuki? It's bigger and thicker.


I am only the home cutter and only average out perhaps 2 a week if that. Seemed a bit overkill for me and was under the impression that a Honesuki would be more nimble and maneuverable with a bit of a narrower tip for getting between things. What advantages would a Garasuki have over a Honesuki in my case?
D.


----------



## zizirex (Jun 14, 2020)

big D said:


> I am only the home cutter and only average out perhaps 2 a week if that. Seemed a bit overkill for me and was under the impression that a Honesuki would be more nimble and maneuverable with a bit of a narrower tip for getting between things. What advantages would a Garasuki have over a Honesuki in my case?
> D.


Bigger, and you could hack through the leg bone if you want with the spine. It will be better for turkey as Well since turkey have more complex muscles


----------



## Tristan (Jun 14, 2020)

Home cook, and Honesuki is maybe my favourite knife after gyuto.
We break down a fair bit of chicken. I have both lengths and personally am fairly indifferent to whichever one I use. 
They are both short knives and length doesn’t feel like it makes a big difference to me.
Maybe go 165 if you’ll use it on large poultry.


----------



## Blerghle (Jun 14, 2020)

Whatever size you go with, I'd recommend going with a carbon steel. It's never going to see any acid, and it's nice to have something easier to sharpen.


----------



## big D (Jun 15, 2020)

zizirex said:


> Bigger, and you could hack through the leg bone if you want with the spine. It will be better for turkey as Well since turkey have more complex muscles


You are refering to one around 185mm correct? Any suggestions of anything under 300? Like a good tight fitting handle everything else I can finish..wa or western doesnt matter.
I was looking at misono when I started this thread.



Blerghle said:


> Whatever size you go with, I'd recommend going with a carbon steel. It's never going to see any acid, and it's nice to have something easier to sharpen.


Yes looking at carbon thanks.



Tristan said:


> Home cook, and Honesuki is maybe my favourite knife after gyuto.
> We break down a fair bit of chicken. I have both lengths and personally am fairly indifferent to whichever one I use.
> They are both short knives and length doesn’t feel like it makes a big difference to me.
> Maybe go 165 if you’ll use it on large poultry.


Thank you. Yes 15mm isn't much even 30 (a 180) wouldn't matter much to me I suppose


----------



## zizirex (Jun 16, 2020)

big D said:


> You are refering to one around 185mm correct? Any suggestions of anything under 300? Like a good tight fitting handle everything else I can finish..wa or western doesnt matter.
> I was looking at misono when I started this thread.
> 
> 
> ...



Have you checked the Bessaku? it is around 100 bucks, it is a nice Semi Stainless Steel, if you want carbon, go with the Sakai Takayuki/Kikumori one. it is SK Steel though.

This is the Bessaku:








MASAHIRO Bessaku Garasuki Butcher Japanese Knife 180mm 25024 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MASAHIRO Bessaku Garasuki Butcher Japanese Knife 180mm 25024 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





You could find some Ashi Garasuki sometimes if you are willing to spend a lot of money.


----------



## soigne_west (Jun 16, 2020)

Bessaku is the way. A little rough around the edges. But the steel kicks a$$.


----------



## rickbern (Jun 16, 2020)

Someone brought the stainless version of this knife back from Japan for me, it’s really a great piece. Note that my point of comparison is almost nothing, I picked up a bessaku in a store once. Great knife for a home kitchen, feels really refined









Tsukiji Masamoto V1 Carbon Steel Honesuki Boning 150mm (5.9") with Saya


Shop Japanese knives, knife sharpening stones, Japanese tableware, kitchenware, restaurant supplies and equipments, take out containers, sushi and ramen supplies




mtckitchen.com


----------



## Tristan (Jun 16, 2020)

Was there a particular brand OP was looking for? 
i agree carbon steel due to exclusive protein usage. Nice patina too


----------



## childermass (Jun 16, 2020)

big D said:


> You are refering to one around 185mm correct? Any suggestions of anything under 300?



Not carbon but maybe worth a look if still available: WTS - 185mm heiji garasuki..


----------



## Tristan (Jun 16, 2020)

I would say that if you’re keen get a nicer example. Cos you can’t really go wrong


----------



## big D (Jun 17, 2020)

childermass said:


> Not carbon but maybe worth a look if still available: WTS - 185mm heiji garasuki..


I saw that when he posted it. Someone asked if it was for sale. Hopefully it has sold. The profile of that just has never set well with me unfortunately. Great price on it.
Thank you.



zizirex said:


> Have you checked the Bessaku? it is around 100 bucks, it is a nice Semi Stainless Steel, if you want carbon, go with the Sakai Takayuki/Kikumori one. it is SK Steel though.
> 
> This is the Bessaku:
> 
> ...


Thank you zizirex. Appreciate your help. Will take a look at the kikumori.



soigne_west said:


> Bessaku is the way. A little rough around the edges. But the steel kicks a$$.


Rough around the edges is fine on the blade, but I don't really care for the handle on these and the next step up sold by carbon and bernal. Specifically on the Bessaku I have seen brand new the wood lifted from the tang. To me that is fortelling of the future life. Just Staying clear of these. 



rickbern said:


> Someone brought the stainless version of this knife back from Japan for me, it’s really a great piece. Note that my point of comparison is almost nothing, I picked up a bessaku in a store once. Great knife for a home kitchen, feels really refined
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You rick. Was looking at these also, Nice to know you like yours.



Tristan said:


> Was there a particular brand OP was looking for?
> i agree carbon steel due to exclusive protein usage. Nice patina too





Tristan said:


> I would say that if you’re keen get a nicer example. Cos you can’t really go wrong


Thanks again Tristan. Started with an Ashi but decided to try another perhaps beefier and less expensive. Now looking at Misono and Masamoto, Solid handles and tight fitting.

Appreciate the help and suggestions everyone.
Think I am set.
Thanks
D,


----------



## Honerabi (Jul 1, 2020)

Always felt that a large chef's knife was too wide to use to cut up a chicken. There seems to be a rotation motion involved. I used the 6" Henckels boning knife for years. It is SST and a bit of an exercise to sharpen because of it's "S" shaped blade. Shun offers a 6" boning knife, but again, it's SST. Sounds like you're homing in on some great choices. Shorter and less wide at the tip seems to be required.


----------



## big D (Jul 1, 2020)

Yes, I agree and use same type of knife or steak knife. The chef knife works well for straight downward cuts to part legs and wings and I like the additional height over the boning knife, though I have used just a boning/steak knife for everything. 
Knife should be arriving within the next few days.
Thank you
D.


----------



## AbeFroman (Jul 13, 2020)

I've got a Fujiwara 150mm and I just picked up a 165 Misono from MTC. The Fujiwara I've had for several years and I initially just wanted to try out the shape to see if I liked it plus it was cheap. 

Personally, I love the shape for chicken, it's pretty much perfect for the job it's designed to do. The Fujiwara while nice, it does have a difficult time staying sharp (blame the operator not the tool). Prior to buying the new Misono I checked out a 180mm perhaps "too beaucoup" 

I do enjoy the added size of the Misono, while not a game changer it's certainly not a hindrance. Keep in mind, I'm a home gamer not a professional chef.

Having said all that, I'm desperately looking for a cool wa handled honesuki/garasuki with a wide bevel (Yoshikane, Yoshihiro, old Fujiyama) and unfortunately I can't find any.


----------



## Blerghle (Jul 13, 2020)

Bit of a different shape, definitely a quality steel and heat treat - what do you guys think of the 150 mm Zakuri sabaki?


----------



## daveb (Jul 13, 2020)

childermass said:


> Not carbon but maybe worth a look if still available: WTS - 185mm heiji garasuki..



That is indeed a nice knife. But. I've tried to contact seller a couple times to buy it and have received no response.


----------



## ian (Jul 13, 2020)

Btw, I’ve been using a Heiji 150 honesuki for a bit. Thought I might not like the profile (I was looking for a more triangular one), but it’s great! And the steel is killer. I love that’s it’s a true single bevel.


----------



## lowercasebill (Jul 14, 2020)

AbeFroman said:


> I've got a Fujiwara 150mm and I just picked up a 165 Misono from MTC. The Fujiwara I've had for several years and I initially just wanted to try out the shape to see if I liked it plus it was cheap.
> 
> Personally, I love the shape for chicken, it's pretty much perfect for the job it's designed to do. The Fujiwara while nice, it does have a difficult time staying sharp (blame the operator not the tool). Prior to buying the new Misono I checked out a 180mm perhaps "too beaucoup"
> 
> ...








TESSHU Wa Garasuki 180mm White II steel blade Knife







www.aframestokyo.com


----------

